# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин F09838F46BC30087B131DB29F0A071BB [Чисто
 > ]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: F09838F46BC30087B131DB29F0A071BB 
Размер в байтах: 396686

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:2, в том числе:
 безопасные:2
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

